# assisted pull ups?



## the_leprechaun (Nov 6, 2007)

i was just wondering what peoples views are on assisted pull ups, ive just started a full body routine, and for my back im doing bent over rows and pull ups (assisted at the moment). do you guys feel this is a good exercise to use?? it felt good when i was doing the exercise and i feel that in a few months ill have the strength to do normal chin ups and pull ups, just wondering what any ones thoughts are???


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

For some reason my ego won't allow me to do assisted pullups with either machine, rope or friend. 

I have done something similar to what Tom Venuto wrote below with success.

*Pull Ups: Strategies for getting more reps*



> Dear Tom,
> _Can you suggest a strategy on how to build up my strength in order to do pull-ups?_
> Chin ups are a superior upper back exercise and it's worth the effort to get good at them. Here are six excellent ways to improve your chin ups.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2007)

That a great post, min0!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That a great post, min0!


Don't thank me, thank Tom Venuto.
I love reading his articles. He's an easy read, and he's to the point.

That's why I have kept his 2 articles in my sig below.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

I stay away from them. I think your better off doing as many regular pull ups as you can do and build up from there. Even if it's just a couple. That's the best thing I ever did with pull ups and dips and now I'm doing them weighted.


----------



## KeenanB13 (Nov 6, 2007)

In my personal opinion I agree above with vortrit on the fact that you should do as many as you can, now if you can't do any, then assisted might be a consideration. But the only people who can't do one are usually, not trying to be rude, are decently fat, or weak for their size.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 6, 2007)

KeenanB13 said:


> not trying to be rude, are decently fat, or weak for their size.


Not everyone can do them, it's easier for  someone with low body weight to do them.

When I bulk up it's a lot harder to do them.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 20, 2008)

my bro cant do any chinups but we are doing rippetoes routine. hes suposed to do as many as he can up to 15 before adding weight. what should i have him do? negetatives?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 20, 2008)

also it says to do pullups 1  aweek should he do negatives 1 a week or no?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

Great find, mino.

Im using that second technique in my current program actually, works really well. Im improving after only a workout or two.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing wrong with assisted pull-ups. I'd use a band, not a machine or a friend.


----------

